# LFTS Nov 1



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Man.... Nobody told me it was gonna be 85* and sunny! That was not in the brochure this season!! Lol

Hearing screech owls and seen a mink on the road on drive in....Animal kingdom around here! Long as I don't get attacked I'm good!

Still misting residual rain here...clear up baby! Should be a great huntin day!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Finally got some winds with west in them in Huron county. Walked down a drainage and hopped in a ground blind in a tree line. Standing corn to my west and winter wheat both sides of me. Felt good leaving the harness, at the truck. Logged a lot of hours in a tree the last 4 days. . Chiro appointment tmrw morning and I’ll be good to go the rest of the week! Good luck fellas!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Be a lot of blood spilled today. Good luck all !!


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

👀


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

First morning hunt. Sitting between beans and corn in a brushy creek that funnels into a nasty bedding area. Good luck all.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That was a wet and foggy walk.
Even had to use my light at the end to find my tree lol


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Neighbor shot one of our 3 best ran into bog and was never recovered. I am in sanctuary stand this morning expecting a good sit as the bog cools off. 

SWEET NOVEMBER is here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Western Isabella co.. foggy morning .. in our most productive stand for Nov.1… nephew keeps stats/chart! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Locked and loaded, good luck all and stay safe. Don’t forget the sun tan lotion…..


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Slooowwwww here this morning so far.... but it's barely daylight


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Maple_Ridge said:


> Slooowwwww here this morning so far.... but it's barely daylight


Yer scaring em all with your phone screen 😝🤪
Ah,lot lighter where you are then I am! Good luck !


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Out for a quick sit this morning in Sanilac. Finally a west wind. Good luck all.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

up520 said:


> Still doing battle with the forces of evil. Got my well nourished posterior rolling around in the cruiser. Since I haven't even found my bow this year, so I'm going to save our woodland friends from a poor shot and unnecessary anguish.
> 
> One more day and I'm on vacation, be heading to the UP on 11th and having my first sit on 15th.
> 
> ...


 Sitting in my stand here on my property now. Lots of fog. Not good.
I'm headed to the Tri county area of Marquette/Alger/Delta county where my camp is located this coming weekend. Hang bow stands and rifle stands. Weather looks decent at this point but considering the location, that can change in minutes. Optimistic as usual and I'm sure game cams will have a couple good bucks on them. Usually do a run up a couple weeks early to hang stands and cameras but this year we will do it the day we get to camp. Hoping we hit the rut on time.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Been set since 645 good luck all


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Just seen a monster on way to work. Good luck guys!!!!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hoping the rope is good to me! Hasn’t been freshened in a while but their using it by the looks. First side for this west wind spot of year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Good luck old greybeard, let's see some deer porn.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Hoping the rope is good to me! Hasn’t been freshened in a while but their using it by the looks. First side for this west wind spot of year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some hemp rope on a few mocks but use has been low. They seem to prefer the natural licking branches better. Started out mid summer using them but tapered off in early fall to almost no activity on them. Weird.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Here's one that I could use advice on, fellas. 

I have no idea how to hunt mornings. I haven't ever even gotten a shot opportunity. Granted, we're talking state land for me. All of my opportunities have been at or near the end of the day. 

With the caveat that I won't hang my cams on state land (already had a stand stolen this year - don't want to lose cams as well), what advice would you give for morning hunts other than being set up as early as possible? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just had a doe at 20 yds. Full draw. Stopped her 3 times. Everytime corn stubble foiled me.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Too quiet out here.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

LGB said:


> I have some hemp rope on a few mocks but use has been low. They seem to prefer the natural licking branches better. Started out mid summer using them but tapered off in early fall to almost no activity on them. Weird.


Dad doctors these up with deer scents throughout entire year. We had 4 last year and after we looked at cams we have about 25 now spread out all over property. Was pretty incredible every buck we knew of was on multiple ropes from late October until November 10th then they started really using them again late November to early December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Macs13 said:


> Here's one that I could use advice on, fellas.
> 
> I have no idea how to hunt mornings. I haven't ever even gotten a shot opportunity. Granted, we're talking state land for me. All of my opportunities have been at or near the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Get out an hour before daylight. Hunt scrape sites and active buck activity areas. This works for me on my place even tho it's not public property. Bucks are on there feet and using these areas in low light and even late mornings. Don't overlook hunting till noon. Good luck


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Dad doctors these up with deer scents throughout entire year. We had 4 last year and after we looked at cams we have about 25 now spread out all over property. Was pretty incredible every buck we knew of was on multiple ropes from late October until November 10th then they started really using them again late November to early December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Willing to share the recipe?


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Fog and Zippo for wind so I took the morning off. Might try a late morning to 2 hunt. Either that or will be out this afternoon. Finally the wind is back to normal and not out of the east. Good luck gang.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Dad doctors these up with deer scents throughout entire year. We had 4 last year and after we looked at cams we have about 25 now spread out all over property. Was pretty incredible every buck we knew of was on multiple ropes from late October until November 10th then they started really using them again late November to early December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll be out all year so I'll keep an eye on the cams. Maybe later season will bring better activity to them. These have been regularly getting scent since summertime. Seems they prefer tree branches over these ropes at this point. I have 8 ropes and about 12 natural tree limbs. Only 2 ropes have been used and the tree branches that are used the most have ropes very close by with no activity on them. Ropes were new when hung and no foreign scent on them other than scent I placed on them. I'll keep on them.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Big CC said:


> Willing to share the recipe?


Just over the counter deer lures he tries multiple has a whole shelf full and carries some in pack always. He mixes and matches but honestly I’d have to ask to know what he likes best. Probably depends on time of year etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My best friend took yesterday and today off don't know why he didn't go yesterday morning last night said wind was wrong talked last night he was going...

Blew his phone up at 5 no answer....

I just text him "I'm not mad you didn't get up, I'm just really disappointed in you" 🤣

When we chased sucks and geese everyday he made the mistake texting me from wife's phone.... So then mornings he needed a prod on the am call it... That fixed the him not getting up after a few times


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

A few dnf’s and a small buck.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Just over the counter deer lures he tries multiple has a whole shelf full and carries some in pack always. He mixes and matches but honestly I’d have to ask to know what he likes best. Probably depends on time of year etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Branch butter and VS1 have been my preferred potions depending on time of year.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Big guy moving fast cruised through a minute ago. Hurrying back to bed? Seeking?










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Sitting in a new area since 6:30. Always nice for the spot to look promising when day breaks. Feels like a perfect morning/ but nothing here as of 8:30. 
Was great to discover when packing up last night that when hunting with my son on Sunday night, my quiver came off my bow on the 1.5 mile bushwack back in.. Luckily I had a tracker going through onX. Hope it’s accurate enough that I can find it! Ugh!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Warm damp morning but it’s 11/1 and I’m in the stand I killed Slim out of 2 years ago today.
Already saw a lone fawn then a very nice buck chased a lone doe toward me, snort wheezed and did a 90 into the river bottom.
Other than that….sloooooow


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I just realized that it was 37 years ago today that I shot my first buck. I was 13, no youth hunt back then and to say things were tough on state land in Lewiston back then is an understatement. Our equipment was prehistoric compared to now but somehow I still managed to let the old Darton SL50 eat that day. The cheapass Satellite broadhead did it's job and I was on cloud nine, I still am when I think about that day, I can still picture every detail of that hunt. Somewhere in those woods is the back half of an orange XX75 as a memorial to the events of that day.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> Here's one that I could use advice on, fellas.
> 
> I have no idea how to hunt mornings. I haven't ever even gotten a shot opportunity. Granted, we're talking state land for me. All of my opportunities have been at or near the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Sleep in. Thats what I do. Only hunt evenings.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Saw 4 DnFs in the cut corn to my west when the fog lifted a bit. Now it’s back with a vengeance. About 50 yards of visibility.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Still foggy and quiet as could be. 
Haven't even seen a squirrel on the ground yet.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Headed in around noon today for the afternoon. Took the morning off to get some outdoor chores done in the nice weather. Still pretty foggy here at my place.


----------



## tenring (Oct 13, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> View attachment 863527


Rockin out with their junk out is what bucks do this time of year. Damn perverts.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

That’s it for me. Got a head in. First skunk of the year. Oh well, it was a beautiful morning in God’s creation. Good luck all.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

7 point early… spike and suddenly a doe being chased by 3 small bucks .. her tongue out . 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Fog finally lifted here. 
Only thing I've seen was a tail flickering across the field. 
I'm gonna tough it out till noon and then take a quick break.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow incredible morning so far!! I've seen or heard a little bit of everything so far. 
I've had chasing, snort wheeze and bucks fighting.























Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

There it is, daytime activity! Get my splint off today so hopefully get some time in.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Got a shot on a buck at 840 this morning in the thick stuff only had a beach ball size hole to shoot through thard a thwack couldent see deer 2 seconds after shot no blood no bolt didn't look too hard going back now thinking bolt is in him should have found it if I missed


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Maple_Ridge said:


> View attachment 863537
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Tryin2 said:


> Got a shot on a buck at 840 this morning in the thick stuff only had a beach ball size hole to shoot through thard a thwack couldent see deer 2 seconds after shot no blood no bolt didn't look too hard going back now thinking bolt is in him should have found it if I missed


Good luck!!!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Horseshoe said:


> I can join that SL50 club. My first archery deer was a beautiful spiker I shot up near Bitely. The regular old gamegetter shafts and a Thunderhead 125. I think it was 1986, so I was 23 and it took me 8 years of hunting with a bow to make that one count. I missed a few!


My first bow was an sl50, i still have it, im a Mattews guy now


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Maple_Ridge said:


> View attachment 863537


Stop it,your killin me, lol


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Couldn't hunt this morning because my daughter was reading in church. And it's my wife's birthday but we don't have plans until the weekend for her dinner birthday. So I was hoping to capitalize on north winds but seems like life is probably going to get in the way today. Damnit.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I saw one more racked buck an hour ago. Done for now.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

stickman1978 said:


> Sleep in. Thats what I do. Only hunt evenings.


Lol. That's been my thought. Duck hunt at daylight, squirrels midday, deer evening. It makes for a full day in the woods! 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

brushbuster said:


> Hunt travel corridors between food source and bedding.
> If you can find over grown logging trails, bucks travel these quite a bit, you'll probably find rub and scrape lines on these.
> Hunt close to bedding areas.
> Hunting state land requires a lot of scouting especially in season. Mapping features on a map app helps tremendously. I mark everything on my maps, access trails, corridors, water features, known hunter locations and their access. Food sources, bedding,scrapes rubs, my stand locations. Then when its time to hunt I pull out the map determine wind direction and sit accordingly.


It sounds like much of the same advice that I use for hunting evenings. 

Do you find that you have a much success, at least as far as seeing deer, in the morning as in the evening? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

jatc said:


> At this point the only thing the cameras tell you is if bucks are moving during the day. The time of patterning a buck is over until December.
> 
> My best advice is don’t hunt for bucks this time of year. Hunt for does, specifically where they are bedding. If you do that, you are doing the same thing the bucks are and they will come to you. I look for travel corridors with cover between doe bedding areas and set up for the day. Most of the bucks I kill doing this are are cruising and scent checking for hot does during mid-morning.


Thanks for the response. Yeah, I don't ever try to hunt bucks. My goal is shooting something that feels (to me) big enough to put in the freezer. Antlers are a bonus in my book. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I'm set. You can let the 150" bucks loose....Yep....go ahead. Bring em on, straight this way....single file please


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I would be out but got checked by an Ontario CO while departing my morning sit yesterday. I adhere to the law tightly but my guide—which NR need here even if a property owner like me—failed to get his 2022 guide license. I thought he’d bought it yesterday but he couldn’t reach the MNR office and wasn’t sure it was even staffed and left numerous voicemails. I knew not to hunt without that new number so was cutting blowdowns out when the CO came back to confirm yep, you can’t hunt without that number. He did check and found my guide was trying. So here I sit until my friend gets his number today. The CO was new and very thorough but also friendly like most here and we talked at length about deer hunting and other stuff.

So LFTS is it for me right now. Good luck guys!


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just now heading in to hang and hunt a new area off the river. Don’t have the greatest wind at SW but just looking at maps there’s some things I should be able to make work. Damn this summer weather though, good luck tonight guys and gals.


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

Stubee said:


> I would be out but got checked by an Ontario CO while departing my morning sit yesterday. I adhere to the law tightly but my guide—which NR need here even if a property owner like me—failed to get his 2022 guide license. I thought he’d bought it yesterday but he couldn’t reach the MNR office and wasn’t sure it was even staffed and left numerous voicemails. I knew not to hunt without that new number so was cutting blowdowns out when the CO came back to confirm yep, you can’t hunt without that number. He did check and found my guide was trying. So here I sit until my friend gets his number today. The CO was new and very thorough but also friendly like most here and we talked at length about deer hunting and other stuff.
> 
> So LFTS is it for me right now. Good luck guys!


That stinks Stu! How are the deer numbers there? Seeing any wolves?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Horseshoe said:


> I can join that SL50 club. My first archery deer was a beautiful spiker I shot up near Bitely. The regular old gamegetter shafts and a Thunderhead 125. I think it was 1986, so I was 23 and it took me 8 years of hunting with a bow to make that one count. I missed a few!





Yamirider said:


> I killed my first archery buck with a Darton SL 50 also. It was 1993 and I was 26 years old. 7pt. He hangs on the wall at camp today.


Count me in on the first bow being an SL-50 as well. Killed my first deer (magnificent spike as well) with it in 1982, and one of my best bucks ever in 1983! 2016 Gamegetters, and 140 gr. Wasp 4-blades! 
Killed MANY deer and nice bucks with that bow through the years! 
Dem were da dayz!
<----<<<


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> It sounds like much of the same advice that I use for hunting evenings.
> 
> Do you find that you have a much success, at least as far as seeing deer, in the morning as in the evening?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


IMHO...mornings are better than evenings during the rut. Bucks really seem to like to cruise mid mornings.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> IMHO...mornings are better than evenings during the rut. Bucks really seem to like to cruise mid mornings.


Cool. Thanks for the info. I may need to up my morning hunts a bit. Evenings have slowed where I'm at anyhow. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

obeRON said:


> That stinks Stu! How are the deer numbers there? Seeing any wolves?


I haven’t been out enough to tell to much. Decent deer sign in September. I’m not seeing rubs and scrapes yet but expect to see some as I get into the woods more. Deer numbers are still nothing like they were back until about 2012-2013 and last winter was another long one. I haven’t heard a wolf yet but the CO talking to me yesterday was called away to deal with a guy who heard odd noises and found a wolf eating on a still alive buck. The hunter shot the buck and wondered if he had to use his tag on it, which he did. He had a wolf tag but I guess didn’t get a shot at the wolf?


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyyyy time now....go ahead....just cut the fence and turn em loose. Do it for the kids


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> IMHO...mornings are better than evenings during the rut. Bucks really seem to like to cruise mid mornings.


I'm a hunting nerd so I've kept notes/spreadsheet of all of my deer kills since my first deer when I was 14. My opening day buck this fall was #70...killed 36 in the morning and 34 in the evening. You're missing out on a lot of opportunity if you only hunt evenings. You are just as likely/maybe more to spook/educate deer on the way out in the evening as you are before day light. Anyone else out there keep track of morning vs evening kill numbers??? I'd be curious if it's close to 50-50 as it is for me.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

This morning was a bust for me.
Nothing moving except the tail flickering at the other end of my field.
I found a brand new scrape right by where I saw that, literally on my trail!
I was going to stay a bit longer but I might have had to revive the "shart" thread if I stayed longer lol!
I'm going to eat and relax for a few and head back out.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

A few pics from around farm this morning. Miscantis screen is impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> It sounds like much of the same advice that I use for hunting evenings.
> 
> Do you find that you have a much success, at least as far as seeing deer, in the morning as in the evening?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I see most buck activity from about 11 0 clock -3


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Came to full draw on a nice tall 8 this morning but he stepped out of view before I could get the shot off. It was pretty exciting and I was able to get it all on video. Here's a screen shot from the video.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Anyone else out there keep track of morning vs evening kill numbers??? I'd be curious if it's close to 50-50 as it is for me.


I am 50-20-30. I have a handful of kills between 11 and 1(all on Nov 15) so hard to quantify where they land. Also for the last decade I have favored morning hunts over evening's as my wife works evenings.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I generally see more deer in the morning, but as far as killing them it's like 50/50 between morning and night.
Like someone else said, I've killed a couple mid-day on the 15th , but wouldn't use it as stat.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I'm a hunting nerd so I've kept notes/spreadsheet of all of my deer kills since my first deer when I was 14. My opening day buck this fall was #70...killed 36 in the morning and 34 in the evening. You're missing out on a lot of opportunity if you only hunt evenings. You are just as likely/maybe more to spook/educate deer on the way out in the evening as you are before day light. Anyone else out there keep track of morning vs evening kill numbers??? I'd be curious if it's close to 50-50 as it is for me.


Just did some quick math, bucks only, roughly 45% morning, 45% afternoon/evening, and 10% midday.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I'm a hunting nerd so I've kept notes/spreadsheet of all of my deer kills since my first deer when I was 14. My opening day buck this fall was #70...killed 36 in the morning and 34 in the evening. You're missing out on a lot of opportunity if you only hunt evenings. You are just as likely/maybe more to spook/educate deer on the way out in the evening as you are before day light. Anyone else out there keep track of morning vs evening kill numbers??? I'd be curious if it's close to 50-50 as it is for me.


Mornings for me but I’ve hunted mostly mornings over the years.
I didn’t see anything this morning but grabbed my chip on the way out. Several bucks walked by and between 11 AM and noon the last few days. One really nice one looking. Of course I only sat until 1015 AM. Starting tomorrow sitting until noon.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> I'm a hunting nerd so I've kept notes/spreadsheet of all of my deer kills since my first deer when I was 14. My opening day buck this fall was #70...killed 36 in the morning and 34 in the evening. You're missing out on a lot of opportunity if you only hunt evenings. You are just as likely/maybe more to spook/educate deer on the way out in the evening as you are before day light. Anyone else out there keep track of morning vs evening kill numbers??? I'd be curious if it's close to 50-50 as it is for me.


The lion share of the deer I have killed have been in the morning. Like 90% of them, but if I figured it out I probably hunt more mornings then afternoon’s.
Flight


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> At 8am, had a 2.5 yo dogging a big doe past me at about 15 yards. They got on me quick with this wet ground. Caught me staring off in a different direction, lol. First rutting that I've seen. Sqeezed off a crappy pic after the buck passed.
> View attachment 863540


Your right Dish. That is a real crappy picture! LOL! That being said, it is a hell of a lot better than the one I can't take from my office. Good luck man.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

40% morning, 20% midday, 40% afternoon for me.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

dinoday said:


> I would'nt say you missed the 7 yet.
> Find your arrow to be sure.


Yup, the only thing that makes that loud whack is Deer or a Tree.Tail down makes me wonder.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

It was a quiet morning here so maybe they will move a little better tonight. A Forkhorn was chasing a little doe in front of me.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

dinoday said:


> I would'nt say you missed the 7 yet.
> Find your arrow to be sure.


I agree, but I shoot these monster rage heads that usually open them right up, I found nothin! Fingers are crossed tho!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

John....he could take 30 to 50 yards to bleed based on your BH and shot location...good luck man that's exciting!!!!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds like you either heard a shoulder smack or the diaphragm pop, and based on the quartering away angle hopefully it took out lung and is buried in the off shoulder. 

My experience, compound at least, ground level shots bleed weak and can be a difficult track if there’s no exit, especially on quartering away. The blood pumps forward into the chest cavity and never gets to the ground because the entrance hole is usually in the forward part of the abdominal cavity.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

It's hot. They are cutting the corn. 
I'm in a good spot with wind in my face. 
Hopefully I can see some deer. It's time.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There was no squirrel activity around here this morning and I've seen about 30 since I came back. 
Hopefully the deer follow suit.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

RHRoss said:


> Yup, the only thing that makes that loud whack is Deer or a Tree.Tail down makes me wonder.


Or if you hit the blind with the bolt. Definitely need to do some looking though.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

BucksandDucks said:


> Or if you hit the blind with the bolt. Definitely need to do some looking though.


Pop up blind?


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Tryin2 said:


> Got a shot on a buck at 840 this morning in the thick stuff only had a beach ball size hole to shoot through thard a thwack couldent see deer 2 seconds after shot no blood no bolt didn't look too hard going back now thinking bolt is in him should have found it if I missed


Good luck!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

to nice getting in last outdoor travel softball practice tonight with my squad and daughter. Will be back out tomorrow AM and afternoon. Good luck ladies and gents


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Back at it on the South Side. Jeff went to the swamp stand and scared out a pretty nice buck. Ran past me while I was setting up. Not sure if it saw me. Headlands are off. Should be good.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back out in a tight little funnel area. Not expecting much with these temps but ya never know.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I bailed out at 9:30 and headed to work. Probably Friday before I hunt again this week, we'll see.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, and I wore my sunglasses to the stand by accident. Think that's a first.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> Oh, and I wore my sunglasses to the stand by accident. Think that's a first.


It's good luck. Had mine on the night I shot my buck. It was intentional because that stand is brutal on sunny evenings. Brought me luck though.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

RHRoss said:


> Pop up blind?


Was referring to John Hinds post 

Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> Here's one that I could use advice on, fellas.
> 
> I have no idea how to hunt mornings. I haven't ever even gotten a shot opportunity. Granted, we're talking state land for me. All of my opportunities have been at or near the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Stay as long as you can, those bucks will be moving late morning early afternoon. Jmo


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes, pop up. Didn’t hit the blind, I was freehand but clear as a bell, I even remember the exact rib I held on, less than 10 feet! I just can’t believe I’m not looking at a bunch of hair & blood! He was just slightly quartered away. Crazy


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow, its a warm one. Sun can't get below the treetops fast enough. Nice steady breeze though. Combines rolling in the not so distant distance.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

John Hine said:


> So, I get to my blind about 1:55 today, long hot walk in, so I’m taking my time getting set up, cock my bow, zip the door down. 2:05, I’m lookin at pics from my trail cam, bitchin cause it’s all does. I look out my right window & about 8’ from the blind stands a beutiful 7 pointer, beutiful chocolate rack with deep forks! & he’s kinda movin thru. I quickly switched to left handed (not my strong suit) & as soon as the crosshairs settled on the corner of his rib cage, (quartering slightly away)I touched her off! WHACK!! Super loud smack & honestly, my left eye is not trained real well because I closed it! I have no idea what I hit! Or if I hit it! He trotted (tail down) out to about 40 yards & stood for a few minutes then walked straight away.
> so I wait a minute or 3, unzip the tent & step out & here’s a hi-racked 8 point standing not 20 yards out staring at me! He started gettin a little ansey & walked out to 50ish, I slipped back in the blind & got on the horns & grunt tube, & stomping my feeet. He came back in to 30 a couple times but I just couldn’t get a clear shot at him.
> 
> I got out & I can’t find one piece of hair/blood, nothin!!! There were no branches between he & I ! Crazy! Im gonna sit til dark & see what I see, I have lighted knocks! . All that adrenaline before I’ve even eaten my sammich!


You're right handed, shot off hand at a deer? Used the wrong eye to look through a scope? Still decided to pull the trigger? 
I apologize if i'm reading this wrong but WTF are people doing?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck tonight everyone!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> You're right handed, shot off hand at a deer? Used the wrong eye to look through a scope? Still decided to pull the trigger?
> I apologize if i'm reading this wrong but WTF are people doing?


I practice left handed, I used the correct eye but closed it at the last second. Hate to admit that but it happens


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

John Hine said:


> Yes, pop up. Didn’t hit the blind, I was freehand but clear as a bell, I even remember the exact rib I held on, less than 10 feet! I just can’t believe I’m not looking at a bunch of hair & blood! He was just slightly quartered away. Crazy


I’ve hit one quartering away, behind shoulder where I always aim (he was 10yrds) no exit, no blood, he went 40 yrds, I seen him go down, but when I looked for arrow, no blood, I followed path he took, no blood, luckily I seen him go down, broadhead was in other side shoulder.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

In. Doe feeding within 20 yards of me for last 30 mins. 2nd one this sit. Mega flock of turkeys fed through. Could hear them popping acorns. Both does fed on the way out and watered in my livestock waterer


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hunting the shack tonight and the fawns are in their feet.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

BucksandDucks said:


> Was referring to John Hinds post
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yup, Me too


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe the crossbow hit part of the blind John. ?


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Dang frogs are croaking. I keep thinking they're distant buck grunts, lol.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Seeing double vision.....

Had a 6pt chasing 2 does, ran off to the east....3 mins later....had a 6pt chasing 2 does, ran off to the West....

That was cool


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Out sitting for about an hour and a half now in the spot I sat last year on Nov 16 with my wife, see what might move in these oaks on this warm night in GT county...so far lots of squirrels.

Earlier today got to the spot I put my dad at on Saturday to put a cam out and pick a good tree for my wife to sit next week and got some excitement I have never experienced in the woods.

The scrape is being used heavily, I put my bag down that has some of those enclosed scent holders in it with doe and buck urine. Put my cam around the tree and strapped it down to look up at a spike charging my bag. I stood up thinking I was gonna have to kick him in the face but he stopped a couple yards short. 

He still didn't leave for a few minutes focused on the bag, was exciting on the ground a couple yards away from a buck acting up.

Been hunting since 1996 and with my dad as an observer since 88 and never seen that happen. 

After I moved out to the road and walked a few hundred yards down to find a spot for me a doe walked by upwind I could have shot but I think my wife has a nice shot at a 7 pointer I have on cam there, so I snuck out and went to a different spot for the night sit.

Judging by the paint on over half of these trees I better hunt this spot a couple more times this year, I have a feeling it will be gone over the winter.










Good luck to everyone out there tonight.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

NovemberWhitetailz said:


> You're right handed, shot off hand at a deer? Used the wrong eye to look through a scope? Still decided to pull the trigger?
> I apologize if i'm reading this wrong but WTF are people doing?


I can shoot a flea off a gnats ass at fitty!!👍


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been all setup and in for awhile. Never been in this area but I scouted it this summer. I am way back hangin and bangin on public, required waders for a bit to get here. It’s warmer then I would like, but the wind covered me getting in here. This is a spot a hammer could walk by at anytime this time of year I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

John Hine said:


> I can shoot a flea off a gnats ass at fitty!!👍


He's probably upset because the buck you shot last year is way bigger than any of his


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm in after work. It's going to take one heck of a buck to make me end my season. Going after a doe with the whole opening week of gun off just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Sitting tonight at the ol water hole to see what might come up out of the woods. Good luck gang.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out to the rye plot again tonight...the one mile walk back here has this old man about worn out, but at least I have seen deer every night.

Clear blue skies with light breezes and 67 degrees here in Gladwin County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

6 dnfs’s all around bedded. #buckbait


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

My guide finally got his license so I’m back out in NW Ontario. Cut a buncha blowdown outta here earlier today and though it’s warm the wind is right. I’d rather sit in a different swamp spot but so many trees down in there I couldn’t even find my little log blind yesterday. I’ll be in there tomorrow with chainsaw cutting and dragging stuff outta the way. Hope that’s the end of it for this season.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

As I sit & ponder my mistakes of the evening, I wonder what would be my point of impact at less than ten feet with a xbow sighted in at 20 yards? My mind said hold low, so I did slightly. I wonder what the arch really is? I do admit, I should know this before taking this shot. Live & learn, I will!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

bigbucks160 said:


> 1st buck tonight
> View attachment 863639


Is that a 3.5 or super awesome 2.5 at your place 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive had plenty of doe action tonight. And a little spike who seemed up to no good.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Craves said:


> View attachment 863643


That’s a mature one. Look at the loins on it!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Yankee#1 said:


> Is that a 3.5 or super awesome 2.5 at your place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I’ll watch video later and get a better idea


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I would guess gut/liver. The loud whack could have been the gut sack or diaphragm. I've never seen a shoulder hit deer run 40 yards and stop, especially with a crossbow at suck close range. The mystery is where the arrow ended up?

And I would think you would have to aim slightly high for an up close and personal shot. The cross hair is probably 1.5 inches higher than the tip of the broadhead.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> This is alot like watching paint dry


As long as it is red paint……


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

First of the day! Small buck acting scared just went through.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

anagranite said:


> I would guess gut/liver. The loud whack could have been the gut sack or diaphragm. I've never seen a shoulder hit deer run 40 yards and stop, especially with a crossbow at suck close range. The mystery is where the arrow ended up?
> 
> And I would think you would have to aim slightly high for an up close and personal shot. The cross hair is probably 1.5 inches higher than the tip of the broadhead.


Good point, I actually held low figuring on the arc, I found the sternum, counted up 4 then down one.? It happened so fast! Hopin I can find my lighted knock once it’s dark


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Spikers!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

John Hine said:


> So, I get to my blind about 1:55 today, long hot walk in, so I’m taking my time getting set up, cock my bow, zip the door down. 2:05, I’m lookin at pics from my trail cam, bitchin cause it’s all does. I look out my right window & about 8’ from the blind stands a beutiful 7 pointer, beutiful chocolate rack with deep forks! & he’s kinda movin thru. I quickly switched to left handed (not my strong suit) & as soon as the crosshairs settled on the corner of his rib cage, (quartering slightly away)I touched her off! WHACK!! Super loud smack & honestly, my left eye is not trained real well because I closed it! I have no idea what I hit! Or if I hit it! He trotted (tail down) out to about 40 yards & stood for a few minutes then walked straight away.
> so I wait a minute or 3, unzip the tent & step out & here’s a hi-racked 8 point standing not 20 yards out staring at me! He started gettin a little ansey & walked out to 50ish, I slipped back in the blind & got on the horns & grunt tube, & stomping my feeet. He came back in to 30 a couple times but I just couldn’t get a clear shot at him.
> 
> I got out & I can’t find one piece of hair/blood, nothin!!! There were no branches between he & I ! Crazy! Im gonna sit til dark & see what I see, I have lighted knocks! . All that adrenaline before I’ve even eaten my sammich!


Shot a doe last year, and when I hit her, the crack was unbelievable. This on a double rib shot pass through. Also had a lighted nock, never found the arrow in a plowed field. Deer ran 60 yards no blood. Dropped dead at 70. 

Good luck!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounded like a booner moving through the corn! There a record book for grinners? It’s a biggin.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Skipped the deer hunt tonight and took my oldest out after tree rats he got his first one ever he was pumped


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

John Hine said:


> So, I get to my blind about 1:55 today, long hot walk in, so I’m taking my time getting set up, cock my bow, zip the door down. 2:05, I’m lookin at pics from my trail cam, bitchin cause it’s all does. I look out my right window & about 8’ from the blind stands a beutiful 7 pointer, beutiful chocolate rack with deep forks! & he’s kinda movin thru. I quickly switched to left handed (not my strong suit) & as soon as the crosshairs settled on the corner of his rib cage, (quartering slightly away)I touched her off! WHACK!! Super loud smack & honestly, my left eye is not trained real well because I closed it! I have no idea what I hit! Or if I hit it! He trotted (tail down) out to about 40 yards & stood for a few minutes then walked straight away.
> so I wait a minute or 3, unzip the tent & step out & here’s a hi-racked 8 point standing not 20 yards out staring at me! He started gettin a little ansey & walked out to 50ish, I slipped back in the blind & got on the horns & grunt tube, & stomping my feeet. He came back in to 30 a couple times but I just couldn’t get a clear shot at him.
> 
> I got out & I can’t find one piece of hair/blood, nothin!!! There were no branches between he & I ! Crazy! Im gonna sit til dark & see what I see, I have lighted knocks! . All that adrenaline before I’ve even eaten my sammich!


My son shot a doe last year with a rage from a crossbow at 10 yards. Heart shot her, took 50 yards before we started finding blood and it was freckle sized specks. Ended up finding her dead 100 yards from the shot.


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

I’m going back after it tomorrow afternoon after all the lows I’ve had this season it’s time for me to turn things around specially with all this activity I’m reading about


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I’d keep looking till ya find your arrow/bolt. Should be about time where you can see that nock glowing.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That was a tough sit.
Ended up seeing a couple at the far end of the field..80 yards at least.
I'll be back in the morning.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

One small doe tonight. She was in range but never offered a good shot.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

No wood goats for me. Didn’t even see any out in the cut corn. Weird.

Tomorrow is another day!

Anyone else have huge temp swings coming in? I bet it was 10+ degree difference just from sitting in my stand to the ground. That was strange.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I do have a ton of farmers active around me right now though. I had 3 combines and 6 semis go by tonight. Must be taking the dirt roads to avoid traffic, not that I blame them. Hopefully they stay working by the bay and work their way my way. 🤣


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

John Hine said:


> I can shoot a flea off a gnats ass at f





John Hine said:


> I can shoot a flea off a gnats ass at fitty!!👍


Tall talk for a fat old man, Rooster. My apologies I couldn't resist.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Seen a dozen tonight. All bald and all in their own little deer families.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

retired dundo said:


> Shot my first with darton don’t remember model but it had four pulleys two by handle and by limb tips is that it


My dad bought me a darton when I was in high school. Never shot a damn thing with it but , lost lots of arrows flinging at critters. Sold it , bought a PSE with a peep and release, practiced my ass off and shot four deer the following year. True story!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

1 doe 1 fawn 1 young buck following
Tomorrow morning I try again.


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

Tryin2 said:


> Skipped the deer hunt tonight and took my oldest out after tree rats he got his first one ever he was pumped
> View attachment 863664


AWESOME!


Tryin2 said:


> Skipped the deer hunt tonight and took my oldest out after tree rats he got his first one ever he was pumped
> View attachment 863664


AWESOME!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Big Tuna said:


> Seen a dozen tonight. All bald and all in their own little deer families.



Same except +2 six point bucks...

Kinda bummed I have yet to see a 3 year old buck or bigger...they are around. These high Temps aren't helping BUT seeing that many calm does feeding tonight I expected some buck harassment from the older age class...didn't get it. Must be with hot does 🔥 

The skunk STINKS........🚽🚽🚽


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Made it out. Small buck read the script perfectly, then 3 dnfs came out but almost immediately got pushed away by something, I knew it wasn’t me because I was downwind of them. Sure enough a bobcat comes out and ends up working by me at about 30 yards. One of those great hunts that you will remember without a kill. 

Side note, next time you see a bobcat pay attention to how many logs they run instead of making noise on the leaves, really cool to watch them work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

No blood, no hair and I could not find the bolt. I’m calling it a clean mess. I’ll be back out in the morning for a bigger search but it doesn’t look good. I don’t know how you’re missing deer at 10 feet but I did


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Had a shooter running a doe hard all around my hayfield at last light. When he first showed up he basicly stood around just looking then entered some pines. After a few the doe came out with him hot after her. Hoping they hang around all night.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

The 



Joe Archer said:


> Count me in on the first bow being an SL-50 as well. Killed my first deer (magnificent spike as well) with it in 1982, and one of my best bucks ever in 1983! 2016 Gamegetters, and 140 gr. Wasp 4-blades!
> Killed MANY deer and nice bucks with that bow through the years!
> Dem were da dayz!
> <----<<<
> ...


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

John Hine said:


> Good point, I actually held low figuring on the arc, I found the sternum, counted up 4 then down one.? It happened so fast! Hopin I can find my lighted knock once it’s dark


I killed a nice buck back in early October at 15 yards. I’m shooting a Tenpoint at over 400 fps. He was slightly quartering away and I hit him towards the back of his rib cage, aiming for the opposite shoulder. After the shot I couldn’t find my arrow. I couldn’t believe I didn’t get a pass through. When he was opened up my green Lumenok was glowing inside of him. His opposite shoulder had stopped the arrow inside of him. My point is that you might not find your arrow if the same thing happened to yours. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Down to 38 degrees tonight. That’s cold enough to let one lay out of precaution right???


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

anagranite said:


> I would guess gut/liver. The loud whack could have been the gut sack or diaphragm. I've never seen a shoulder hit deer run 40 yards and stop, especially with a crossbow at suck close range. The mystery is where the arrow ended up?
> 
> And I would think you would have to aim slightly high for an up close and personal shot. The cross hair is probably 1.5 inches higher than the tip of the broadhead.


@John Hine - just to note here, last year I had a shouldered deer run ~ 40 yards, pause and stand for an extended period then trot off - the arrow remained embedded as far as I could tell. It can happen either way. Fairly sure he survived after an extensive track job, but had a fading blood trail that was mostly rubbing on aspens. Definitely would encourage taking a deeper look in the hopes you did get it down.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Roman1 said:


> Down to 38 degrees tonight. That’s cold enough to let one lay out of precaution right???


Yes, IMO. As long as you are out there at first light to make the recovery before those temps start to climb again.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Great night, as expected with the weather. No shots fired. I saw one buck that I think was the last deer I saw this morning. Tough to say with certainty because no remarkable features. Difficult to post live because the swamp is at my back and the edge that buck is on is basically eye level. I was afraid to move any more than necessary. And the deer just kept coming out. No downtime.










All the deer were coming out of the dogwoods and headed to the "picking face" where the combine was working.

I had the bow in hand one time as a doe approached. Just then a marauder came from offstage and chased her away. The little buck giveth and the little buck taketh away.


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

throughtheice88 said:


> Yes, IMO. As long as you are out there at first light to make the recovery before those temps start to climb again.


Hahaha…Being out there at first light is not gonna be a problem. In fact I might go outside now and wait for the sun to come up. This is my first buck since 2018.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Roman1 said:


> Hahaha…Being out there at first light is not gonna be a problem. In fact I might go outside now and wait for the sun to come up. This is my first buck since 2018.


Good luck!! We’re pulling for ya.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Roman1 said:


> Hahaha…Being out there at first light is not gonna be a problem. In fact I might go outside now and wait for the sun to come up. This is my first buck since 2018.


Awesome! Good luck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Tryin2 said:


> Skipped the deer hunt tonight and took my oldest out after tree rats he got his first one ever he was pumped
> View attachment 863664


Congrats to the boy!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, what a fun night!

Shortly after I posted the picture of Rocket J. Squirrel, a doe popped out from just about where last night's doe did. She browsed a little, but I could tell she was nervous.

A few minutes later the 1st spike pops out of the same spot and he starts dogging here...she is having none of it. I look back to the magic spot and the 2nd spike pops out...he is not much interested in chasing. They walk past me at 30ish yards when I take their picture. Just after another buck pops out and he has head gear...I grab my bow. He keeps coming and then I can see he is a tall 4 point, no brow tines. Those three and the doe head to the far end of the field where 2 of them start sparring...1st time I have ever witnessed that. The doe got pushed around a little more and I think one more doe popped out from the far end. At one point the 4 point came back and was under me at less than 10 yards!

Then at about 6:45 I see a big shadow walking up the road that leads to the field. I see immediately it is a big bodied buck with antlers out past his ears. He makes it to 40+ yards perfectly broadside, but I don't feel comfortable with the shot thinking he will still come closer...he doesn't. Not sure what happened but he snorts once and takes off to where he came from...bummer!

I had to make a racket to get them out of the field, but it was an awesome night to be in the woods!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Dang it! I missed a big one tonight. Shot right over his back! Had a real nice one chasing a doe all over the field tonight- I grunted to him a couple times and I think that’s what brought the buck I missed in. He came in from behind me and on the wrong side so I had to quickly stand and bring my bow around- he stopped and looked right up at me and I rushed the shot. He ran about 20 yards into some tall grass and proceeded to just walk out into the field so he wasn’t too bothered by what happened. It sucks but it was still exciting and I’m glad it was a clean miss. It’s been awhile since I missed one so I can’t complain and at least it wasn’t my number 1 buck. Congrats to those that connected tonight.


----------

